# restaurer l'autonomie d'une batterie



## cinto (23 Novembre 2005)

bonjour à tous,

je sais que c'est un sujet déjà débattu mais je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse à mon problème:
je possède un ibook g4/933 sous x.3.9 - la machine a +- 2 ans et la batterie n'a plus qu'une autonomie de 15 - 20 mn...
Hormis en racheter une, quelle sont les possibilités d'amélioration de l'autonomie de ma batterie?

merci à tous,

v.


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2005)

justement pose la question dans ce sujet ... on ferme


----------

